# Películas que te hayan gustado y que deseas recomendar:



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2009)

hola muchachos, diganme :
vieron lso avances de esta hermosa y cruel pelicula ¿??? 
pinta espectacular .

ya solo los avances.......que les hace pensar ?? o que vueltas les da en la cabeza ???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1_JBMrrYw8

y miren esto: el jueguito:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF6EZLWVxE8&feature=fvsr

este va mas al punto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUZX4puGDQ4&feature=related


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2009)

De que se trata esto?.

Fernandob no te veo en la PC dandole al juego...
Que es lo que te ha llamado tanto la atención del esta esta pelicula/juego. Disculpame que no logro atinarle.

Ilustrame.

Un abrazo!!!

PD: Esto ba a estar bueno.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2009)

hola tacatomon.

en general en las peliculas , en todas las de la historia el hombre es la victima, el bueno y el amoroso.
aunque en la vida real siempre fue lo contrario.
siempre fue el cruel invasor.

muchas vecs he leido y me he planteado acerca de que pasaria si en el futuro encontramos un planeta apto para la vida............pero ocupado.

como actuariamos?¿?? 

esta pelicula no solo me parece muy valiente por que muestra las cosas como son (*) sino que desperto  preguntas en mi cabeza y unas cuantas creo que se me respondieron, no por verla , puesto que aun no la vi, sino pr tener el tema despierto en mi cabeza.

(*) a veces es mejor no ver la pelicula, por que sino a uno le queda en la cabeza la trama , lo mejor es solo el planteamiento y que tu cabeza trabaje.


muchas veces me he planteado que es el ser humano ???
merece vivir en la tierra ??
esa dualidad de ser unico , maravilloso , que ha hecho la musica, las ciencias, el amor, la ........tantas cosas.
pero a su vez la crueldad infinita que tiene que mereceria ser borrado de la faz de la tierra.

bueno, hasta aqui les tiro, luego les doy mis conclusiones, que pueden difeerir de las de los demas, pero , bueno, cuenten que opinan .

PD: fijense que no solo les puse la presentacion de la pelicula, tambien puse el jueguito  es para pensar. 

un saludo


----------



## Imzas (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola, hay una pregunta que me ronda desde que vi la segunda y tercera parte de piratas del caribe. Se refiere a Davy Jones y cómo su cuerpo fue sustituido por moluscos del mar y otras criaturas, idem a los otros marineros del barco. Si tienen otras curiosidades, preguntas o respuestas sería bueno que las compartiéramos. Ok?

Aclaro que en algunos momentos de la película me moví de mi asiento y deje de ver la tv por otros asuntos, por lo que perdí detalles de la misma, por ende, puede que ustedes encuentren muy obvia la explicación del por que tanto los marinos como el capitán tenían sus miembros sustituidos por moluscos marinos y otros animales del mar.
Lo otro que encuentro curioso es en la tercera película de "Volver al futuro", cuando en el viejo Oeste había dos autos-maquina del tiempo, uno que fue el que Doc dejo en la mina abandonada y otro el que Marti escondió en otra cueva (del Oso). Por eso no se explica el que hayan tenido que inventar un modo de propulsar el DeLorean o algo así.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2013)

Lo considero muy interesante, didáctico y práctico.

Empiezo con algunas que ya he citado en otras partes:

*Eyes Wide Shut* :

Película real como la vida misma. Que además nos enseña algunas cosas que a los hombres nos cuesta un poco creer, sobre las mujeres. Que en el fondo son exactamente iguales que nosotros.

Esa película está en trozos secuenciales en You Tube.

Se ve como se practican ritos ocultos curiosos entre la gente de alto poder adquisitivo.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"La Mujer de Rojo":*

Película muy divertida que refleja como a los hombres les pasa como a "La cabra...que siempre tira pal monte".

O como al gato Silvestre: Que siempre está intentando comerse a Piolín.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"La Hija de Ryan"* ( O Raian ) (Hace muchos años que la vi):

Este largometraje es de esos que tienen momentos en los que parece que uno está en la escena.

Tiene un fuerte componente didáctico para todos aquellos hombres que se enamoran ciegamente de mujeres de otras generaciones posteriores a la suya.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"El Paciente Inglés":*

Lo mismo: Otro largometraje maravilloso como el anterior.

Da la sensación de que ha vivido uno toda una vida en esa película.

La música es de lo más original y deja una huella permanente e indeleble en nuestro cerebro.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Contact":*

Mediante un experimento científico, una hija consigue comunicarse con su padre fallecido.

Está tan bien lograda que la estoy recordando y se me ponen los pelos de punta.

Esa parte de la película nos sumerge en una atmósfera de bienestar y placidez indescriptibles.

Se la recomiendo a todo el mundo.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Aterriza como puedas":*

Lo más que me gustó fue:

-- La Iluminación de Emergencia del Aeropuerto.

-- El inflamiento del piloto automático.

-- El sistema de convencer a la pasajera histérica.

Acaba uno con un dolor de barriga tremendo de tanto reirse. (Ideal contra el estrés).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Un Pez llamado Wanda":*

Lo mismo.

A poco de estrenarse esa película hubo un espectador que murió en la sala.

Le pasó algo parecido a lo que uno ve en You Tube pulsando en "Dos risas contagiosas".

Se nos mete un dolor en el hígado, de infarto; de tanto reirse uno seguido.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chinouv (Jul 24, 2013)

hola en mi opinión estas son  buenas peliculas:

el violín rojo
el perfumista historia de un asesino
la trilogía de jason bourne
prometeo

cuando recuerde les comparto mas.

saludos


----------



## dearlana (Jul 25, 2013)

*"El Precio del Poder"*

Película fuerte donde las haya. Comienza con una escena muy fuerte.

Muy realista y posible en la realidad.

Describe muy bien el mundo de la droga.

Al Pacino hace un papelón tremendo.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*El Padrino:*

Un clásico ya tan famoso que es recomendable solo por el título.

A estas alturas es raro que no la haya visto todo el mundo.

Marlon Brando haciendo de Don Vito Corleone. Para lo que se tuvo que deformar la cara articialmente poniéndose cantidad de algodones.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Memorias de Africa:*

Es de esas películas en las que parecen vivirse vidas enteras. Preciosa película.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*La Vida es Sueño:*

Película muy divertida en los tiempos de la guerra. 

Al final, una llorera tremenda.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Esos Chalados en sus Locos Cacharros":*

Es la monda lironda.

Desde un biciclo con hélices a una carrera de coches antiguos en la que intentan por todos los medios que se rompan los coches de los demás.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Una Noche en Casablanca":*

Solamente con ver al mudo como se come las patatas fritas ya tiene uno.

Los golpes y las frases de Groucho son un número.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Forrest Gump:*

La vida vista desde la interpretación de un hombre disminuído psíquico.

Golpes muy buenos.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Pasaje a la India:*

Una de las cosas más curiosas que se ven es un templo indú excavado en una montaña.

 Estudiado de manera que se producen unas reflexiones sonoras y unos ecos impresionantes.



*La Muerte tenia un Precio:*

Hasta su música es conocida por todo el mundo.

De las mejores películas del Oeste.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*El Bueno, el Feo y el Malo:*

Lo mismo que la anterior.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Un Hombre llamado Caballo:*


Idem.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Los Intocables:*

Otro clásico de las mafias italianas. Con el famoso Heliot Ness.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 30, 2013)

*El Gato de Nueve Colas:*

Película muy buena de tipo realista.

No apta para personas que padezcan del corazón.

Un ciego y un periodista se meten en el cementerio por la noche y entran en un panteón familiar en el que ha sido recién enterrada una mujer.

Más suspense, imposible...hasta el final.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 8, 2013)

*Un Verano para Matar:*

Sobre todo: Para quienes les guste las motos de enduro.

El enduro es como el motocross, pero a lo bestia. Es raro que cada competidor no de una vuelta al circuito sin irse al suelo.

En el motocross el suelo es tierra o arena.

En el enduro ponen troncos atravesados, pedruscos y todo lo que pueda hacer que el piloto salga de narices, volando.

En Inglaterra había un sitio donde se hacían unas competiciones de enduro tan fuertes...que a la zona la llamaban: *" La fábrica de viudas".*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 29, 2013)

*Con Air* (Nicolas Cage).

Al final acaba un poco disparatada.

Pero es una mezcla de humor y acción todo el tiempo.


----------



## chclau (Ago 31, 2013)

Las películas que yo voy a recomendar también son añejas...

*Total Recall* La versión con Schwarzenegger de los 90s. Un personaje gris decide ponerle un poco de sal a su vida e implantarse en su memoria un pasado de aventuras. Y desde ese momento todo se complica. La historia es en Marte, y tuvo otra versión en el 2012 que a mi juicio no le llega ni a las rodillas de la versión anterior.

*Blade Runner* Una película de ciencia ficción impresionante. Acción y filosofía, ¿qué puede suceder cuando al fin el hombre consigue crear seres a su imagen y semejanza?

*Terminator II* La película pacifista más violenta de la historia. Y a mi juicio, la mejor de la serie.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 31, 2013)

* "HOLOCAUSTO CANIBAL"*

La cito pero: Como excepción a la regla, no se la recomiendo a nadie.

La considero similar a "Perro Mundo" y otras.

...sale uno enfermo del cine, todavía perplejo de ver que estas cosas puedan ocurrir. Estuve fatal varios días después de haber visto aquella película.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2013)

me gusto la película ''el concierto''
muy bueno ,me guto la parte cuando el gitano con su violín le hace una escena a la chica y la chica pregunta como lo hacia y el gitano le pregunta hacer que??
era un virtuoso del violín y a el le parecía algo común,
al principio de la escena el violinista toca ''popular'' luego hace sus acordes de lujo, que para el eran comunes,
así que no entiende la pregunta de la chica,,,
luego la otra parte es cuando la orquesta suena mal y terminan atando al tipo que puso el dinero para el concierto de  Tchaikovsky
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_concierto_(película)



aqui el enlace para que la vean ,muy muy buenma pelicula
http://www.uplis.com/pelicula/pelicula-el-concierto-video_8bc1e0918.html#.Uiqo5YaWsb0



aqui la parte final
muy muy bueno







y me olvidaba esta parte cuando es la practica ¡¡¡
cuando ella piensa que son tan pretenciosos que la practica es inecesaria y hay viene el gitano virtuosos
esa es la escena donde el dije antes que la chica pregunta como lo hace,no tiene desperdicio,miren la ultima parte del video





me gustaria tocar como el señor ese ¡¡¡







del minuto 3 en adelante
siempre me lleno de lagrimas cuando escucho es parte, muy emocionante










la parte final donde atan al pelado


----------



## dearlana (Oct 23, 2013)

*Aquellos chalados en sus locos cacharros:*

Desde competiciones aereas a automovilísticas disparatadas:


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 27, 2013)

Adoro esa pelicula... aunque es viejita y comica es muy buena... la recomiendo mucho


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 27, 2013)

1.- Los indestructibles 1-2





2.- El avatar




3.- Titanes del pacifico


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2013)

buenísimas las tres pelis ¡¡¡


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 2, 2013)

La versión en ingles es la mejor...


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 2, 2013)

No son películas, sino trailers "honestos" para reírse un rato:






y demás de la lista....


----------



## dearlana (Nov 11, 2013)

De las películas más antiguas que he visto:

"Cuerno de cabra".

(No la pienso volver a ver)(Era muy desagradable).

Les recomiendo el resto. ( Quitando "Perro Mundo". "Holocausto Canibal" y alguna otra.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 12, 2013)

"Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb"
IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057012/

De los años 60, en blanco y negro!!!!, pero fantástica, divertida, muy adelantada a su época (los primeros en tomarse un holocausto nuclear a la chacota).

Hasta los vaivenes para hacerla son interesantes: obligados a aterrizar en el ártico durante la filmación por pasar cerca de una base militar secreta de USA, visitas del FBI porque los interiores de los aviones eran demasiado realistas y no querían que les sirviera a los soviéticos, el contexto en que se hizo la película (caza de brujas, detonaciones nucleares de prueba cotidianas, crisis de misiles con Cuba, guerra de Vietnam).

Buscar "making of dr strangelove":
IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0293282/


----------



## dearlana (Dic 16, 2013)

Mars Attacks:

Especie de marcianos patos:

Con una mala leche sin igual:






Muy guapa ella:


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 16, 2013)

Altamente recomendable...


----------



## dearlana (Ene 25, 2014)

Viaje al Fondo del Mar:

Era una serie que daban por las primeras televisiones en blanco y negro:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 29, 2014)

La Sirenita:


----------



## dearlana (Feb 12, 2014)

La aventura del Poseidón:

Es de esas películas que te sumergen en la escena de un forma especialmente realista. Como la del Titanic, Ben Hur, Espartaco y otras.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2014)

el juego de ender..............me gusto , vale la pena sentarse en el cine a verla.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 17, 2014)

> Nota: un otorrinolaringólogo danés murió de un ataque cardiaco causado por un ataque de risa al ver una escena de la película.



a la perinola mira vos era verdad

bueno las mías algunas ya están nombradas y soy amante del *CINE* asi que solo mencionare 2

*rescatando al soldado ryan * película bélica que demuestra lo estúpida que fue la guerra desde la optica del frente de batalla. y que el honor esta en morir al frente y que ninguna persona debe volver de ahi...

*la sustancia maldita* peliculón pensa en mercado consumista y sabrás que el cine no esta advirtiendo de monzanto, coca bola, Mc gonall, y tanto otros clarinetes 

bueno les dejo a los demás porque tengo un montón y quiero dejar a los demás que pongan su gotita.

saludo


----------



## morta (Feb 17, 2014)

Pelicula para recomendar:

"Esclavos de Dios" año 2013 coproduccion argentina venezolana, buen argumento, sobre la voladura de la AMIA.

"7 Cajas" integramente filmada en el mercado 4 de Asuncion de Paraguay


----------



## dearlana (Mar 24, 2014)

No cabe duda de que las películas vistas en los cines tienen algo especial. La grandiosidad del formato, el sonido muy potente, el descanso, las palomitas, la emoción de los ligues y todo eso.

En algunas como "La Hija de Ryan", "Contact", "Ben Hur" y muchas otras, llegas a sumergirte en la escena de tal forma que pareces formar parte de ella.

Eso nunca lo he experimentado con las televisiones. Aunque Con las actuales gigantes de 4K me imagino que producirán las mismas sensaciones.


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 25, 2014)

Una muy pochoclera de Finlandia: Iron Sky. No anduvo por los circuitos de distribución tradicionales, así que hay que buscar un rato.
No quiero adelantar nada, dejo los primeros 4 minutos y el trailer:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 29, 2014)

*Esperando la Carrosa.*

Una película icono del cine argentino.

wikipedia Esperando la carroza


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2014)

El otro día fui a ver 
Ocho Apellidos Vascos
Comedia romántica que explota todos los tópicos, pero me gustó bastante.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Abr 26, 2014)

Algunos pasajes de esta buena pelicula. Los Intocables, vistas en canal retro TCM.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Abr 26, 2014)

Otra película conmovedora, Herencia de Sangre, castellano, titulo en ingles City by the sea. Con Robert De NIRO, como VIcent Lamarca. Policía, Su relación con su Familia, Principalmente con su hijo que toma malos caminos.

Al igual que la anterior película hay que verlas, con estos videos no se comprende, casi nada, pero son de lo mejor.


















No la pude encontrar subtitulada, o en castellano, para colocarla aquí.
saludos...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 27, 2014)

Si te querés divertir y reírte un poco:

Amazon Women on the Moon [Amazonas en la luna (1987)]







Subo un par de videos, para que se entienda lo subo traducido en español (mi recomendación, veanla en inglés, como corresponde en cualquier peli):

Trailer:











En el idioma original hacen un juego de palabras, "Blacks without Soul", haciendo referencia al género músical, pero a la vez dando a entender que bue... veanlo uds.






El sketch del historial de citas es excelente .


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 28, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Si te querés divertir y reírte un poco:
> 
> Amazon Women on the Moon [Amazonas en la luna (1987)]
> 
> ....El sketch del historial de citas es excelente .








Ja, nunca la ví, agendo para el fin de semana


----------



## elgriego (Abr 28, 2014)

Ardogan dijo:


> "Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb"
> IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057012/
> 
> De los años 60, en blanco y negro!!!!, pero fantástica, divertida, muy adelantada a su época (los primeros en tomarse un holocausto nuclear a la chacota).
> ...



Hola Gente,Excelente pelicula De guerra de 1964 ,en la cual se trata ,el tema de la destruccion Mutua Asegurada,De las Dos Superpotencias de la Epoca,Filmada Integramente en B y N ,por decision estetica de Kubrick,Y protagonizada por el Genial Peter Sellers,el Cual por razones contractuales interpreta solo a tres personajes,de los cuatro centrales ,para el desarrollo del Film,Sellers ,Debia ,hacer el papel del piloto de la fortaleza volante ,pero se nego rotundamente! ya que le parecia que eran demasiados personajes para un solo actor!.
A los mas jovenes, les recomiendo que vean esta hilarante historia,Pero, que no difiere tanto de la realidad en la que vivimos,Aun hoy dia!!!.

 Pd :Si pueden, consigan, el analista del presidente con  James Coburn !!!

Saludos.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## gabriel16f877 (May 17, 2014)

Un buen film para recomendar


----------



## dearlana (Jun 22, 2014)

*Le llamaban Trinidad:*


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 24, 2014)

Bud Spencer y Terence Hill, que grandes!!!, el spaghetti western...
De chico las habré mirado a todas 5 veces por lo menos, que carcajada cuando el gordo empezaba a repartir tortazos...
Un capo Bud (y Terence también por supuesto):


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2014)

Bud Spencer y Terence Hill en ''dos puños contra rio ''


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 24, 2014)

Interesante!

Tipo western recomiendo:

. A fistful of dollar
. The Outlaw Josey Wales 
. Erase una vez en el oeste
. ¡ Agáchate , maldito !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 25, 2014)

Ayer la vi a *Le llamaban Trinidad*, gracias *dearlana* por la recomendación


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jul 7, 2014)

las mejores peliculas para mi son.. loca academia de policías, rápido y furioso


----------



## jona2t (Jul 9, 2014)

Hola Dearlana! voy a ver varias de las que recomendaron!

yo dejo un par, por favor verlas en idioma original de ser posible:

*Inception/el origen*, ciencia ficción.
PELICULON! 26 veces la vi, si no la vieron "mirenlan", la onda es que inventan una maquinola para meterse en los sueños de la gente y robar info, un chinito quiere meterle una idea a un tipo en vez de robarse algo y bue...terminan haciendo una caravana de sueños que parece simple pero a lo ultimo es bastante complejo
SPOILER:
El anillo, presten atencion al anillo!!!

*Fight club/El club de la pelea*, drama?
Tambien, un peliculon, 3 veces la vi, el chabon esta podrido de la vida y se le quema un transistor, conoce un amigo que es todo lo que el quisiera ser y terminan explotando todo...expectacular.

*Talladega nights/la balada de ricky bobby*, comedia.
Humor yankee, pero poco predecible en contenido, es la historia de un corredor de nascar que encuentra el miedo a la velocidad, una sola risa desde que empieza hasta que termina.

*The Avenger's/los vengadores* (Marvel), ciencia ficcion, accion, comedia.
Muy buenos efectos y sonido, escenas predecibles como toda pelicula bien bien americana, pero esta copada, ojo, si no vieron hulk, ironman, thor y el capitan america, no la vean! despues de ver avengers sigue la nueva de thor y la nueva de el capitan america, que las vi el otro dia y estan geniales tambien.

*13 Sins/13 pecados*  Horror, Thriller.
un chabon que esta al horno en la vida, no tiene un mango, un hermano enfermo, un padre resentido y una novia embarazada, lo echan del laburo, se quiere matar...un dia le suena el telefono y le prometen muchos dolares por matar una mosca...y muchos mas por comersela...y así sigue durante 12 desafíos, hasta que participa por el 13...yo no le tenia fe pero me sorprendió...

*300 rise of an empire/300 "2"* no se.
SANGREEEE!!!!!!

*Gravity/gravedad* horror (para mi)
quien no imagino como seria morir en el espacio? bueno, a mi me da panico...la vi una vez y me arrepiento, que desesperación!!!! prefiero ver tripas y cosas "feas"...muy bien echa la peli, imagen 10, sonido 10. no es tan predecible como podrian imaginar, la trama zafa bastante! recomendada.

*Captain phillips/capitan fili* drama thriller 100% RECOMENDADA!!
expectacular...simplemente...expectacular...clap, clap, clap, clap de pie. No te cuento nada asi la miras!

*Pirates of sillicon valley* biografia 1999
historia de bill gates, steve jobs y todos los que los rodean, buena peli para pasar un rato.

*Snatch* comedia inglesa
judios, diamantes, perros, gitanos, boxeo ilegal, cerdos comiendo cadáveres...VER SI O SI EN IDIOMA ORIGINAL!!!

*The World's Fastest Indian/sueños de gloria* BIOGRAFIA DE BURT MUNRO
Se que te gustan las motos, comente tu post sobre motos, si no la viste es cita obligada con el home theatre! una de mis películas favoritas de todas, sin duda, aparte siempre admire a burt, cuando vi que le habian echo una peli casi muero!!! EX PEC TA CU LAR! sin palabras.

*world war z/guerra mundial z* zombies
una peli con zombies distintos, esta copada, no es wow, pero cumple la funcion si te gustan los zombies como a mi.

*Animatrix* no es pelicula aviso
si les gusta matrix es cita obligada.

*47 ronin* mhe...
mhe...

y bueno, si me acuerdo de alguna mas te lo dejo en otro comentario! un abrazo.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2014)

El55delaguaracha dijo:


> las mejores peliculas para mi son.. loca academia de policías, rápido y furioso



------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La que más me ha hecho reir a mi:

*Aterriza como puedas.*

Y luego:
*
Un Pez llamado Wanda*.

Por aquí oí decir que viendo una de esa dos un espectador se murió de un ataque de risa ( Se quedó sin aire o algo así).


----------



## dearlana (Ago 12, 2014)

Bastante divertida:

*Jumanji:*


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 12, 2014)

De ese señor (que lamentablemente se fué ) hay varias buenas:

*- El hombre bicentenario (basado en un libro de Asimov)*






*- Patch Adams*






*- Despertares *






*- La sociedad de los poetas muertos*






*- Mente Indomable*






Y hay varias que no llegué a ver, la verdad una lástima.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2014)

Acabo de ver *El gran truco* , dónde Tesla inventa una máquina de rayos que duplica objetos , animales y personas jejeje

http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/70047095?locale=es-MX&mqso=81004035&titleVideoId=70047095&awadgroupid=10877589177&awcampaignid=164433897&awcreative=47880926337&awdevice=c&awexpid=&awkeyword=el%20gran%20truco&awmatchtype=e&awnetwork=g&awposition=1t1&gclid=CK3lp6aMmcACFc1i7Aod0BsA6w


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 17, 2014)

En verdad se llame *"el prestigio"* la película, pero como la gente no entendió el concepto le pusieron que era un grannn truco, pero nota que siempre habla de no revelar el truco y de hay *"The Prestige"* ;-)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2014)

Esta película la debo haber visto unas 10/15 veces y siempre encuentro algún "Gag" nuevo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 17, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta película la debo haber visto unas 10/15 veces y siempre encuentro algún "Gag" nuevo
> 
> http://youtu.be/yMnD4Qs6GUo



y es como *Los simpson* están repleto de gags


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 22, 2014)

Barbaro, justo un tema que realmente me interesa
Al tema:

el bueno el malo y el feo de 1966, dirigida por Sergio Leone, siendo una obra maestra del subgenero spaghetti western, siendo la tercera y la mejor de la trilogia del dolar, con una trabajo soberbio en la musicalización de parte de Ennio Morricone.
Su idioma original es el italiano, donde probablemente a los protagonistas los hayan doblado a esa lengua.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2014)

.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

Aquí dejo otro tema ,muy bueno ,de peli del oeste
















Este está bueno, tiene tres canciones a cuerdas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 23, 2014)

*100% recomendable*, es un muy pochoclera


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 23, 2014)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Barbaro, justo un tema que realmente me interesa
> Al tema:
> 
> el bueno el malo y el feo de 1966, dirigida por Sergio Leone, siendo una obra maestra del subgenero spaghetti western, siendo la tercera y la mejor de la trilogia del dolar, con una trabajo soberbio en la musicalización de parte de Ennio Morricone.
> Su idioma original es el italiano, donde probablemente a los protagonistas los hayan doblado a esa lengua.



A mi me gustó más "Fistful of dollars", que después es utilizada en otra gran película.






Y la que puse antes, "Erase una vez en el oeste", también tiene una buena banda sonora de Morricone.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 25, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> A mi me gustó más "Fistful of dollars", que después es utilizada en otra gran película.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqvK80XGJkA
> 
> Y la que puse antes, "Erase una vez en el oeste", también tiene una buena banda sonora de Morricone.



En mi caso, bueno, lamentablemente fue la que menos me gusto de las 3 de la trilogía, como anecdota, hubo un lio legal en su momento, ya que Leone fue demandado por el director japones akira kurosawa por plagio, ya que la película se asemeja mucho a Yojimbo, que es del 1961 (salvando las distancias, en una es de ronin y la otra de pistoleros, y por fortuna vi primero Yojimbo).

Según wiki:
Plagio de Yojimbo
La película es una nueva versión del filme japonés Yojimbo, dirigido en 1961 (sólo tres años antes) por Akira Kurosawa. Puesto que los productores del film italiano no pagaron derechos, los guionistas de Yojimbo (el propio Kurosawa y Ryuzo Kikushima) les demandaron por violación de los derechos de autor. Los dos guionistas japoneses ganaron el pleito y obtuvieron el 15% de las ganancias, así como los derechos de distribución en Japón, Corea del Sur y Taiwan. El propio Kurosawa afirmó tiempo después haber ganado más dinero por Por un puñado de dólares que por Yojimbo.En 1996, la historia de Yojimbo fue reinterpretada -ésta vez oficialmente- en la película El último hombre, ambientada en los EEUU de la ley seca y protagonizada por Bruce Willis.

Cosa que es cierto, porque se admitio en otros informes

Otra anecdota, en volver al futuro 2 muestran que el personaje Biff se encuentra viendo justamente esa película de Leone en una bañera con dos mujeres, y en volver al futuro 3 esa película es homenajeada, por así decirlo, en el duelo entre biff pistoleto y marty mcfly.

Siguiendo, esa misma idea también fue llevada a cabo en la inmunda y bajaproducción llamada Omega Doom, siendo una película del estilo postapocalipsis.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## dearlana (Sep 3, 2014)

Sueños de Libertad.

Preciosa.

También la había visto, hace bastantes años.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 16, 2014)

El de la naranja...:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 16, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> El de la naranja...:



Es el dia de hoy que no logro encontrar la pelicular para verla  la vi cuando era chico y nuca mas la pude volver a repasar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2014)

https://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140108215932AAZaa55


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 17, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Es el dia de hoy que no logro encontrar la pelicular para verla  la vi cuando era chico y nuca mas la pude volver a repasar



Fue justamente la 1º película que vi en formato dvd, allí por el 2004, cuando empece a coleccionar en ese formato (y termine aprendiendo con el tiempo y por experiencias las malas practicas de alguna que otra editora local y de como luego se quejan de que nadie quiere pagar por sus productos, pero bueno, es otra historia), y la verdad es que me encanto. Con una gran banda sonora, y muchas escenas memorables, que de hecho varias son homenajeadas en los Simpsons, y hasta alguno que otro personaje, como Bart, se disfraza del protagonista.
También supe que estuvo prohibida en su momento:

'LA NARANJA MECÁNICA' (1972)

   Damos un salto hasta 1972 para encontrarnos con una película, hoy de culto, que en su momento generó mucha polémica. 'La Naranja Mecánica' ('Clockwork Orange'), del gran Stanley Kubrick, está basada en la novela homónima de Anthony Burgess.

   Generó gran controversia debido a las fuertes escenas que en ella se generan. Fue prohibida en países como Reino Unido, Estados Unidos, Francia, Australia o España. Incluso el propio Kubrick se llegó a autocensusar tras leer la noticia del apaleamiento en Londres de un mendigo, un suceso muy parecido a una de las escenas de su película.

   Tras su relanzamiento, con una versión en la que se cortaban 30 segundos, pudo estrenarse en Estados Unidos, eso sí, con una clasificación X.

fuente:http://www.culturaocio.com/cine/not...censuradas-largo-historia-20130727130949.html


----------



## dearlana (Sep 17, 2014)

Naranja Mecánica completa:

(Quité el link porque cobraban 1,45 euros para poderla ver y el WOT luego me salió en rojo).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## nachoti (Oct 23, 2014)

Amigos del foro, hay dos películas que quiero dejar a su consideración:

GOOD BYE LENIN, una curiosa historia sobre los sucesos ocurridos antes y después de la caída del muro de Berlín en un país comunista.

GATTACA, ciencia ficción sobre la sociedad de un futuro no muy lejano

Saludos al foro!!


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 23, 2014)

nachoti dijo:


> ...
> 
> GOOD BYE LENIN, una curiosa historia sobre los sucesos ocurridos antes y después de la caída del muro de Berlín en un país comunista.



Me acuerdo de esa... doy un poco más de info porque estaba interesante. Es Alemania del este y una mujer - comunista bien intencionada - cae en coma. Mientras esta en coma cae el muro de Berlín y tiempo después se recupera, pero ya en pleno proceso de occidentalización. El hijo y la gente cercana no quiere darle la noticia de la caída del comunismo porque creen que puede ser una noticia devastadora para ella, entonces intentan por todos los medios de hacerle creer que el viejo sistema sigue, y para ello recurren a todos los medios a mano.

Según recuerdo, no es que me resultó una maravilla, pero es interesante y entretenida. Yo le doy un


----------



## Rodney (Oct 25, 2014)

Una de las mejores peliculas que vi hasta ahora, y lo recomiendo si quieren pasar un buen rato.

- 3 idiotas (película indu)


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 27, 2014)

Un western:


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 3, 2014)

Bueno, les comentare justamente de una película bélica rusa, justamente de producción de la era post soviética, ni más ni menos que 9 Rota, conocida aquí como 9º pelotón, la cual se basa en la guerra de Afganistan por parte de la U. R. S. S.
Es una película curiosa, que tiene varios guiños de tres grandes películas bélicas, justamente ambientadas en la guerra de Viet Nam, y que de hecho también les recomendaría verlas primero, más que nada para identificar los guiños, ni más ni menos que Apocalypse Now, Platoon y Full Metal Jacket (esta última me pareció la menos buena, no porque sea mala, sino que las otras dos me parecen mejor, pero aún así vale la pena verla).
Continuando, fue una película que tuve algunos años en mi estantería agarrando polvo, dado que fue una edición hecha por una editora local y la compre debido a las buenas críticas y por estar en muy buen precio, y hete aquí que pese a su sencillez, salió muy bien, habiendo sido replicada en un dvd9, con canal 5.1 ruso y widescreen.
Que incluso llegue a hablar bien de esa edición en otras partes, pese a no haberla visto entera aún










Continuando, aunque no este a la altura de las tres mencionadas, merece realmente la pena verla, y hasta puede que merezca hacerle un lugar en una colección (al menos eso me parecio).
Como curiosidad, es posible que el idioma ruso les sonara raro, más que nada por la falta de costumbre a oirlo


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 9, 2014)

Bueno, buscando en una conocida pagina hispana sobre críticas de cine, por categorias, nuevamente me decante por otra película bélica ambientada en al guerra de Afganistan-U.R.S.S, y claro, surgio la horrenda Rambo 3 en la busqueda (una horrenda fantasmada y siendo un panfleto propagandistico, donde John Rambo va a caballo perseguido por un helicoptero de combate Hind, y aunque el helicoptero dispara balas de 30mm con un sofisticado sistema de guía de disparo, no es capáz de acertarle un solo tiro a un tipo yendo a caballo). La gracia de esa película fue que fue hecha con fines propagandisticos y fue estrenada poco después cuando la guerra ya estaba terminada. Y claro, pase olimpicamente de ella, pero me decante por otra, llamada The Beast of War, de 1988
En fin, siendo una película interante, donde curiosamente pese a ser una película norteamericana, los rusos son son pintados de manera deshumanizada como en otras producciones de la misma nacionalidad, (tampoco los muestran como carmelitas descalzas, claro). Con algunos anacrónismos con lo referente al armamento que aparece en la película. Y la mayor parte de la película sucede a bordo de un tanque sovietico T55 -con una variopinta tripulación, que le da un buen ingrediente a la película-, que se pierde de la escuadra original de tanques que aparecen al principio de la película de manera un tanto boba, pero sino hubiese sido así, no habría habido trama, y por el ataque efectuado anteriormente por esa escuadra de tanques, los muyahidines deciden destruir justamenete ese tanque que se separo del grupo.
Su mensaje final resulta interesante, aunque es algo dificil de comprender.


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Dic 12, 2014)

Una que me causó mucha risa ya es bien conocida como Analízame, o también Una Terapia Peligrosa, con Robert de Niro y B. Cristal











A la película hay que verla completa, no tiene desperdicio.



De otro género, ficción, La milla verde, o también nombrada como Milagros inesperados, para reflexionar sobre el accionar de la miseria humana y de la nobleza humana.




















La película tampoco tiene desperdicio, pero aquí no se puede apreciar mucho.


----------



## Vick (Dic 27, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> *"Contact":*
> 
> Mediante un experimento científico, una hija consigue comunicarse con su padre fallecido.
> 
> ...



pregunta: ¿te refieres a ésta película?

Contacto


----------



## Luigiman (Ene 5, 2015)

Odisea del espacio 2001 de Stanley Kubrick Muchas veces por errores de la computadoras se toman decisiones erróneas por culpa de mal funcionamiento de estas, y si se les deja el mando podrían crear una catástrofe


----------



## saltamon23 (Ene 6, 2015)

Está NO ME GUSTÓ pero la vida no es sólo lo que nos gusta.
La mencionó por que ME ASOMBRO descubrir buscando en la web que es una historia totalmente REAL 

Los hombres detrás del sol

Habla del escuadrón o grupo 731
Una historia . . . . Que decir.

Para que no se claven es un grupo de tareas durante la guerra que habían experimentos con personas y bueno como actuaron . Lo que hicieron como des personalización a sus víctimas .
como  en las guerras sale lo peor del ser humano 
No sólo con los alemanes ocurrió

En youtube está


----------



## MrAlphonse (Ene 6, 2015)

La leyenda de 1900 

Un pianista que vive toda su vida en un barco, desde que nace hasta que el barco es desmantelado. En la escena que les muestro, 1900 (así se llama el pianista) se hizo muy famoso, tanto que creador del jazz decide retarlo a un duelo, con un final por todos imaginable, mas no es imaginable el desarrollo del duelo. La película es muy buena.







Predestination.

Clásica película de viajes en el tiempo, pero con una trama no tan clásica como quisiéramos pensar, está bien lograda, envuelve al espectador. La primera mitad de la película es la narración de una historia un poco tediosa para quien guste de ir a la acción directa, pero si no pones atención a esa historia, cuando comienza la segunda mitad te perderás intentando atar cabos. Es una excelente película.


----------



## josemadom (Ene 19, 2015)

Los Vengadores
Ironman
Batman (Christopher Nolam)
Avatar
Matrix
Gladiator
Sin limites

El orden no es importante.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 19, 2015)

Bueno, yo decidí rever Rashōmon, siendo una obra maestra de uno de los considerados mejores directores de la historia, Akira Kurosawa, siendo una película tan famosa, que fue parodiada a menudo (incluso en los Simpsons en un capítulo, y de hecho es mencionada otro capítulo, justo el que viajan a Japón donde Marge le dice a Homero: viste Rashōmon y te gusto. Aunque viendo el gusto que tiene Homero, cuesta imaginarselo viendo ese tipo de películas)
Una pequeña Crítica de http://www.alohacriticon.com/elcriticon/article1050.html

Japón, siglo XII. En un lugar llamado Rashomon y cobijados de una tormenta, tres personajes: un sacerdote, un leñador y un peregrino, comentan los acontecimientos surgidos tras la violación de una mujer y el asesinato de un hombre en un bosque. Los hechos girarán en torno a las declaraciones efectuadas en la comisaría de policía por los diversos testigos, inculpados e incluso la propia víctima del homicidio.
Película del maestro japonés Akira Kurosawa caracterizada por su utilización de los flashbacks y por una pesimista visión de la condición humana, creadora de un mundo de desconfianza y egoísmo en búsqueda constante de redención.
Con la última mirada objetiva vamos perfilando como los flashbacks contradictorios confeccionados desde las diferentes perspectivas de los protagonistas principales de los hechos acaecidos están desarrollados bajo posiciones emocionales como el odio y resentimiento, la fortaleza supuesta a una condición y el sentimiento de culpa y/o sumisión.rashomon critica review foto pelicula
La inteligencia de Kurosawa en la creación de los referidos flashbacks exhibe su genialidad como narrador. La historia maneja una penetrante intriga contada con un sugerente contraste de serenidad y viveza, tensión y tranquilidad.
La realización y fotografía son extraordinarias y la creación de Toshiro Mifune, incorporando a un bandido de risa floja, resulta excepcional.
Todos los flashbacks son verdaderos tratados de cómo realizar una historia con sentido fílmico, pero dos de ellos contienen una magia cinematográfica especial: el narrado por la mujer del asesinado, que mantiene en un estado cuasi enloquecido una intensidad fuera de lo común cuando la esposa no puede soportar la mirada de su ultrajado marido, y el descrito por el propio fallecido vía medium, de un magnetismo prodigioso. 







Y otra que me gusto mucho, y es del mismo director, y si prefieren un thriller de los 60, en lugar de una película ambientada en el Japón feudal, y con el mismo actor, Toshirô Mifune, que en este caso llama la atención verlo como un empresario pulcro y trajeado, mientras que en Rashomon se lo ve como un bandido zaparrastroso.
El infierno del odio (High & Low, vendría a ser su título original)
Justamente una pequeña reseña de la misma página:
En el momento en que el empresario zapatero Gondo (Toshiro Mifune) está a punto de garantizar el futuro de su empresa, recibe la noticia de que su hijo ha sido secuestrado y que el rescate exigido es una cantidad de dinero parecida a la que había reunido para finalizar la operación comercial. Una vez descubre que el secuestrador se ha equivocado de niño y ha secuestrado al hijo de su chofer deberá decidir si emplea el dinero en salvar la vida del pequeño o garantizar la prosperidad de su empresa.

Comentando desde mi punto de vista, su título original, Alto y Bajo, tiene una connotación tanto simbolica como literal en la película, siendo un gran aporte de la misma
 ¿en que consiste?, pues no se los voy a contar, menudo chasco seria si se los revelo, ¿no les parece?


----------



## dearlana (Ene 20, 2015)

Vick dijo:


> pregunta: ¿te refieres a ésta película?
> 
> Contacto



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es esta:

Pulsa en el minuto 7:20


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Ene 31, 2015)

Una para reflexionar sobre esta Argentina: Un maestro rural en la Puna en la época de fines del Proceso militar. En la última parte de la película el triste hundimiento del Manuel Belgrano.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 5, 2015)

*"El Justiciero de la Noche".*

Me han comentado que es muy buena.

Voy a intentar conseguirla.


----------



## Leon Elec (Abr 5, 2015)

*Nueve reinas*

Para mi, es la mejor película que he visto. Cada vez que la dan en la TV, lo miro.

*Volver al Futuro 1; 2 y 3*

Otra que no me canso de verla.

Tengo otras para recomendar, pero ya la han mencionado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 5, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> *"El Justiciero de la Noche".*
> 
> Me han comentado que es muy buena.
> 
> Voy a intentar conseguirla.



Ahh, la conozco, la vi hace muchos años, y tendría que volver a verla para formar un nuevo juicio, dado que la nostalgia nos suele ofuscar, y cuando revemos algo que nos parecio bueno en su momento, dado que hemos cambiado con el tiempo, como que corremos el riesgo que nos parezca infumable.










Esa película se trata de una secuela, donde actua Charles Bronson
Su título original es Death Wish 3 (tiene 5 partes), y es del tipo de película donde hace el papel de justiciero anonimó, o sea, son puros tiros, y hay que hacer cierta suspensión de la incredulidad. Como de costumbre de muchas películas de acción, se da el llamado sindrome o efecto de Stormtropper

segun wiki:
El Efecto stormtrooper (originalmente Stormtrooper effect o Stormtrooper syndrome) o Principio de la puntería del villano (The principle of the evil marksmanship) es un cliché narrativo muy empleado en la ficción.
Este efecto establece que los antagonistas de la historia, a pesar de su obvia superioridad, son irrealmente inefectivos en combate contra los protagonistas. Es algo típico en películas del oeste, de artes marciales o de acción en general, así como en el mundo del cómic, y es usado en no menos ocasiones como fuente de sátira, crítica o comedia.

El término hace referencia directa a los soldados stormtroopers de Star Wars que, a pesar de su aplastante superioridad numérica, su preparación militar y su probada efectividad en el combate contra personajes no protagonistas, son incapaces de herir seriamente o incluso alcanzar a los protagonistas de la saga. A la vez, los stormtroopers son altamente vulnerables, y caen aparentemente muertos o incapacitados tras recibir un único disparo en el abdomen o en el hombro, a pesar de estar protegidos por una sólida armadura, lo cual es aún más evidente si sus oponentes son los protagonistas.

A lo largo de la trilogía, este efecto se vuelve medianamente justificable cuando se aprecia que la táctica de combate de los stormtroopers, debida a la política de tropas consideradas como "desechables" por sus superiores, consiste básicamente en cargar en campo abierto siempre hacia el frente, disparando contra cualquier enemigo visible y sin parar para cubrirse o para apuntar cuidadosamente. Esto produciría, en contraste con los protagonistas, innumerables bajas y muy poca eficacia puntual.1 Sin embargo, el efecto stromtrooper siguió siendo aplicado a cualquier escena, no sólo campos de batalla, sino también en interiores de naves o pasillos, donde los soldados resultaban igualmente ineficaces.

El efecto stormtrooper fue originalmente observado por el crítico cinematográfico Roger Ebert, en su libro Little Movie Glossary,2 definiéndolo como El principio de la puntería del villano (The principle of the evil marksmanship en el original).


----------



## Vick (Abr 6, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Es esta:
> 
> ...



Si, es la misma que pensé. Una de mis películas favoritas, un argumento muy inteligente, basada en una novela de Carl Sagan, él mismo participó en la realización, pero lamentablemente falleció antes de que la película estuviera completa. Es ciencia ficción pura de lo mejor que he visto.

Dicen que la novela es muy buena, ya que cuenta detalles que la película no debido al tiempo. No he tenido la oportunidad de leerla aunque lo haré.

Solo un detalle de tu descripción: no hay ningún contacto con el padre fallecido, la película habla de un contacto extraterrestre, el que aparezca su padre en la escena que mencionas tiene una explicación, solo hay que poner atención para captarlo.

Es una visión muy inteligente de un contacto con una civilización extraterrestre, la diferencia con las otras películas del tema, es el hecho de que no se centra en los extraterrestres en si, más bien relata lo que posiblemente sucedería aquí, en la tierra, en caso de que esto sucediera, con un argumento muy interesante y conmovedor.

A pesar de que la película no tuvo un presupuesto tan grande como otras, esta muy bien lograda, y es muy buena. Definitivamente recomendada para quienes gusten del genero y de películas realmente inteligentes, mucho más allá de los típicos extraterrestres malvados que quieren acabar con todo lo que hay a su paso (que no demuestra mucha inteligencia que digamos) pero que vende mucho.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 14, 2015)

Bueno, esta vez hablare de Ascensor para el cadalso de 1958

Según wiki:

Una pareja de amantes (Jeanne Moreau y Maurice Ronet) planea el crimen perfecto para liquidar al esposo de ella (Jean Wall), que también es jefe de la empresa donde trabaja el amante. Este olvida descolgar una soga que puede levantar sospechas, así que regresa al edificio justo en el momento en que el guardia de seguridad corta la llave de la luz y cierra las puertas. Como resultado, el protagonista queda atrapado en el ascensor, a mitad entre dos pisos. Para peor, afuera una pareja de jovencitos (Georges Poujouly y Yori Bertin) roban su automóvil.

Y agregando de mi parte:
Quienes le roban el auto al protagonista arman una buena, de la cual, paradojicamente, el protagonista sera inculpado, siendo en este otro caso inocente, mientras que la amante vera a la pareja en el auto del protagonista, pensado que es el protagonista, que lo ha desplantado, y agregara más sazón al lió que se esta tejiendo, y mientras, el protagonista, se quedara encerrado un fin de semana completo en el ascensor del edificio donde trabaja, sin saber lo que se cocina.
Tengamos en cuenta que es una película de 1958, y que la telefonía celular aún se encontraba en fase de investigación, y aún faltaban alguna que otra década para que sea algo más común.
Continuando, es un thriller francés muy interesante, con excelente juego de luces y sombras respecto al blanco y negro, típico del cine negro. Dónde aunque no haya misterio con respecto a quienes ejecutan los asesinatos, la gracia esta en como es que se termina de resolver todo el embrollo que se genera.
Ver al tipo atrapado en el ascensor y como reacciona también es interesante. Les aseguro, ya que lo he visto, que la gente por estar solo unas horas atrapada en un ascensor durante un corte de luz, se desesperan de una manera dificil de describir con palabras


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 18, 2015)

Ya se que que película voy a ver en el CINE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=18&v=IwfUnkBfdZ4


----------



## dearlana (May 30, 2015)

*"Aquellos Chalados con sus Locos Cacharros":*


----------



## Ardogan (May 31, 2015)

Esta peli viene de Kickstarter: Kung Fury





Sí, mucha parodia pero divertida, lástima que es cortita.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 18, 2015)

*La Vida es Bella:*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 6, 2015)

*Un Tranvía llamado Deseo:*


----------



## dearlana (Oct 19, 2015)

*" El Resplandor ":*

El que tenga ganas de ver eso...que la vea.


----------



## Luigiman (Oct 20, 2015)

El profesor chiflado con Jerry Lewis


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 20, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> *" El Resplandor ":*
> 
> El que tenga ganas de ver eso...que la vea.



La que dirigió Stanley Kubrick, con Jack Nichosol (me imagino que te referiras a esa).
Ya que ojo, existe un remake de los 90, largo y malo con avaricia. Dónde el mismo escritor colaboro, dado que no le gusto la versión anterior, y metió la pata. Tanto como guionista (o colaborador al menos, como director en otra película)



Luigiman dijo:


> El profesor chiflado con Jerry Lewis



Una que adeudo ver, me entere de su existencia por el remake protagonizado por Eddy Murphy


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 15, 2015)

Bueno, habiendo tocado poco antes el tema de la Guerra Fría, más que nada por el tema del espionaje, eso me recuerda para recomendar una películas a los amantes de la ciencia ficción retro, ni más ni menos que la película:
EL DÍA QUE SE PARALIZO LA TIERRA, la versión de 1951 (no la vayan a confundir con el abominable remake del 2008 con cara de palo para colmo, como protagonista)

Pese a que esa desfasada respecto a los efectos especiales -perfectamente se nota que el robot Gor es un tipo en un traje-, sigue siendo muy buena película que enmarca lo que acontecía por los años que se filmo, ¿que es? pues no lo voy a revelar, ya que le quitaría esencia a la película


----------



## dearlana (Mar 8, 2016)

Apenas la recuerdo de tantos años que hace que la vi;  pero sé que estaba muy bien:


----------



## John Miller (Mar 11, 2016)

Hola buen día a todo me ha gustado y recomiendo, tanto la original como el remake de Mad Max y Poltergeist.





















Maki.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 9, 2016)

*Mátalos Suavemente:*

Es una película fuerte y quizás demasiado explícita. Pero refleja mucha realidad de lo que sucede en el mundo que nos rodea. Es interesante verla porque nos sirve para estimar mejor lo que nos conviene y lo que no nos conviene. Algo parecido a lo que ocurre con "El Precio del Poder".


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Abr 11, 2016)




----------



## Ardogan (Abr 11, 2016)

No sé si decir que me gustó, pero es bastante rarita, ustedes dirán....
(subs esp):


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 12, 2016)

Bien pochoclera, "Starship troopers". Trailer:




imdb:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120201/


----------



## asherar (Abr 12, 2016)

Esta se conoce como "PC-99" o "los primeros 20 millones son los más difíciles"

El trailer:  





Un enlace a la película completa:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...m/node/26&gws_rd=cr&ei=ZsANV5HAIsOGwQTVuIW4CA

Cada tanto la veo de nuevo ...


----------



## dUBBAIN (Abr 15, 2016)

Miren


The Maze Runner

Es una pelicula muy copada !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2016)

> Miren
> 
> 
> The Maze Runner
> ...


hay dos , las dos están buenas
pero me gusto mas la primera,no la segunda tambien me gusto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2016)

Opción 1ª : Nombro la película  

Opción 2ª : Dejo el link para clickear y ver


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2016)

The Maze Runner (2014) 720p       (la uno)
Maze Runner Prueba De Fuego (2015)  (esta es la dos)
aqui hay para elegir ,la descarga es torrent ,si descargan la versión dvd ,hay que gravarla en dvd
http://www.subtorrents.com/buscar.php?busqueda=maze+runer


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 15, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Opción 2ª : Dejo el link para clickear y ver



Vaya, esa no la sabía......... Y yo que pensaba que no se podía por estos lados


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2016)

y,,,, si es torrent


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 15, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> The Maze Runner (2014) 720p       (la uno)
> Maze Runner Prueba De Fuego (2015)  (esta es la dos)
> aqui hay para elegir ,la descarga es torrent ,si descargan la versión dvd ,hay que gravarla en dvd
> http://www.subtorrents.com/buscar.php?busqueda=maze+runer



Modo Off topic

Y...depende, si bajas el mkv o mp4 y tu repro no lo toma, puedes también usar algún programa conversor para darle formato a dvd (habiendo buscado antes el sub correspondiente), y una vez que termina el programa, yo recomiendo grabarlo dvd rw, ya que normalmente dudo que la vuelvas a ver, más que nada para no andar gastar tanto en dvd r. Que luego generalmente se terminan perdiendo.

En caso que el tv y/o repro si tomen los mkvs/mp4s, pues suele ser más una cuestión de ver como hacer que tomen en condiciones los subs. Que generalmente tienen que tener el mismo nombre que la película, y a veces deberas de cambiarle el sistema de codificación de ANSI a Unicode (a secas), en el caso de que no aparezcan ni las ñs ni las tildes. El engorro radica que no hay una solución universal dadas las diferentes marcas y modelos de repros y tvs.Y a menudo hay ciertos quebraderos últimamente con los mkv/mp4s que usan el codec h 265.

Fin del modo off topic

En mi caso, siento disentir, yo vi la 1º, y solo la vi para pasar el rato, y no me pareció para tirar cohetes, más algún que otro agujero en la historia. Una mezcla entre El señor de las moscas, el cubo, Resident Evil (con una especie sucedaneo de Umbrella corps. de por medio y hasta con B. O. W.s por el laberinto), no me acuerdo que más. Y hay varias cosillas, pero suelto solamente el como haria el antagonista para mantener la cejas tan arregladitas y hasta depiladas


----------



## Luigiman (Abr 15, 2016)

Hay una serie de television que cada capitulo dura 1.30 horas se llama: el teniente Columbo. Para mi la mejor de detectives.


----------



## dearlana (May 1, 2016)

*Casi nada esta:*


----------



## theusuario5000 (May 3, 2016)

Mi peli favorita fue John Cárter,no se porque pero esa película me ha fascinado la primera vez que la vi y se me ha quedado grabada XD
Tambien la de The martian,elysium,interstellar...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 16, 2016)

Bueno, aprovecho, dado que hay un trailer que me llamo mucho la atención, y vaya que si promete, ni más ni menos, que una de nazis zombies montados en tiburones voladores


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bien, mientras muchos amantes de la música detestan las consecuencias de la loudness war, a lo que respecta el cine, yo detesto el pan & scan, que suele verse con la típica frase: esta película fue adaptada para el formato de su TV, o sea, le recortamos la imagen, y no sabes como


----------



## dearlana (Ago 12, 2016)

*Esta es bastante sentimental, desenfadada, graciosa. Vale la pena verla. Sale uno muy bien de la sala de proyección.*


----------



## miguelus (Ago 12, 2016)

Buenas noches.

Una película de "Culto" es Amanece que no es poco de José Luis Cuerda.

Gran película de Humor de lo absurdo.

Algunas escenas...






Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2016)

buena pelicula,la e visto
no me acuerdo si era esa o otra donde plantaban hombres y el negro que era sobrino de uno que siempre se asustaba


----------



## miguelus (Ago 13, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> buena pelicula,la e visto
> no me acuerdo si era esa o otra donde plantaban hombres y el negro que era sobrino de uno que siempre se asustaba



Buenos días

Pue sí, es esa, plantaban hombres en el Bancal 

Sal U2


----------



## dearlana (Ago 17, 2016)

Sobre todo en la gran pantalla: Es más realista aún:

Mister Celofán:


----------



## Erweins (Ago 17, 2016)

Alguno ha visto la película In time/El precio del mañana?, tiene un concepto muy interesante...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2016)

si,
¿es esa donde la gente compra tiempo y si se le acaba muere?
donde los millorarios viven miles de años y los pobre no ,


----------



## Erweins (Ago 17, 2016)

Esa misma, conocen alguna película de ciencia ficción de ese mismo genero?, alguna que sea igual de interesante?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2016)

un montón
pero no recuerdo los nombres


brazzil  
gattaca

hay una muy buena donde las personas se meten en una realidad virtual y tienen otra vida
donde matan y cometen delitos ,luego descubren que 
cuando ellos creen estar en la realidad, es solo otra simulacion mas 
al estilo de matrix


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 17, 2016)

Erweins dijo:


> Esa misma, conocen alguna película de ciencia ficción de ese mismo genero?, alguna que sea igual de interesante?



Hola, pues si te refieres al género de distópicas, has varias buenas.
El tema, pues las mejores no suelen ser muy nuevas, pero si eres de aquellos que no porque una película sea vieja quiere decir que sea mala, te puedo recomendar:

*Fahrenheit 451 (1966)*

Fahrenheit 451 es la temperatura a la que arde el papel de los libros. Guy Montag, un disciplinado bombero encargado de quemar los libros prohibidos por el gobierno, conoce a una revolucionaria maestra que se atreve a leer. De pronto, se encuentra transformado en un fugitivo, obligado a escoger no sólo entre dos mujeres, sino entre su seguridad personal y su libertad intelectual. (FILMAFFINITY)

Es una gran película, donde además de estar prohibido leer, mantienen estupidizada a la población mediante la televisión




*La naranja mecánica (1971) clásico atemporal de Kubrick*

Gran Bretaña, en un futuro indeterminado. Alex (Malcolm McDowell) es un joven muy agresivo que tiene dos pasiones: la violencia desaforada y Beethoven. Es el jefe de la banda de los drugos, que dan rienda suelta a sus instintos más salvajes apaleando, violando y aterrorizando a la población. Cuando esa escalada de terror llega hasta el asesinato, Alex es detenido y, en prisión, se someterá voluntariamente a una innovadora experiencia de reeducación que pretende anular drásticamente cualquier atisbo de conducta antisocial. (FILMAFFINITY)

Notaras que es reparada en varios capítulos de Los Simpsons




*Blade Runner (1982)*

A principios del siglo XXI, la poderosa Tyrell Corporation creó, gracias a los avances de la ingeniería genética, un robot llamado Nexus 6, un ser virtualmente idéntico al hombre pero superior a él en fuerza y agilidad, al que se dio el nombre de Replicante. Estos robots trabajaban como esclavos en las colonias exteriores de la Tierra. Después de la sangrienta rebelión de un equipo de Nexus-6, los Replicantes fueron desterrados de la Tierra. Brigadas especiales de policía, los Blade Runners, tenían órdenes de matar a todos los que no hubieran acatado la condena. Pero a esto no se le llamaba ejecución, se le llamaba "retiro". (FILMAFFINITY)

Película que fracaso en taquilla en su momento, pero revalorado posteriormente, fue uno de los primeros pasos de Harrison Ford, poco despues de Star Wars




*Rollerball (la de 1975, y trata de evitar el horrendo remake)*

En el año 2018, el mundo se encuentra agrupado en seis corporaciones: Energía, Alimentación, Lujo, Vivienda, Comunicación y Transporte. La tranquilidad social es absoluta, pero la gente carece de libertad. Se desahogan con el Rollerball, un violento juego que pone en peligro la vida de los jugadores. (FILMAFFINITY)


*Metropolis (de 1927)*

Futuro, año 2000. En la megalópolis de Metrópolis la sociedad se divide en dos clases, los ricos que tienen el poder y los medios de producción, rodeados de lujos, espacios amplios y jardines, y los obreros, condenados a vivir en condiciones dramáticas recluidos en un gueto subterráneo, donde se encuentra el corazón industrial de la ciudad. Un día Freder (Alfred Abel), el hijo del todoperoso Joh Fredersen (Gustav Frohlich), el hombre que controla la ciudad, descubre los duros aspectos laborales de los obreros tras enamorarse de María (Brigitte Helm), una muchacha de origen humilde, venerada por las clases bajas y que predica los buenos sentimientos y al amor. El hijo entonces advierte a su padre que los trabajadores podrían rebelarse. (FILMAFFINITY)

Punto a favor, si eres de los que disfrutan con los simbolismos y eres paciente, te sabra bien, punto en contra, es larga (153 minutos), y muda, fue una película adelantada a su tiempo, y con efectos especiales que hasta hoy en día sorprenden

Queen hizo un video basado en esa película






*1984 (ver 1954)*

La película del Gran Hermano (que por suerte no tiene nada que ver a lo de la TV , más alla de concepto)
Adaptación de la BBC de la legendaria obra de George Orwell, en la que el Gran Hermano controla el país por medio de una constante opresión y vigilancia. El amor y el libre pensamiento no existen. Winston Smith trabaja como rectificador de información en los archivos del Ministerio de la Verdad. Su vida se verá seriamente amenazada cuando empieza a tomar conciencia de que sus pensamientos no son tan ortodoxos como exige el Partido. La emisión en directo de esta versión, protagonizada por Peter Cushing, provocó un escándalo por su contenido implícitamente sexual, sus escenas de tortura y la naturaleza subversiva de la representación de un régimen totalitario en Inglaterra. (FILMAFFINITY)


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 10, 2016)

Saludos compañeros.

Esta es mi recomendación la he visto como 6 veces y las que vengan. 

* ----Ronin---  Esta en español latino y en 1080p.*








http://www.pelisplus.tv/pelicula/ronin/


----------



## dearlana (Oct 18, 2016)

*Película muy reciente. Preciosa:*


Basada en la vida real de Aaiyangar Srinivasa Ramanujan:

Que pena que se haya malogrado este hombre...


----------



## dearlana (Ene 24, 2017)

Aquí tenemos otro enlace que sí sigue funcionando: ( También hay muchos otros más en YouTube ).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2017)

Interesante forma de narrar . . .












http://adf.ly/1eCkaj


----------



## Luigiman (Feb 11, 2017)

Buddy Holly story


----------



## dearlana (Mar 12, 2017)

*De Amarcord, de 1973, la escena de la estanquera...*


*Cada vez que la recuerdo me da por resoplar...*


----------



## dearlana (May 5, 2017)

Me gustó mucho esta película. Se la recomiendo a todo el mundo:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2017)

No está un poquitito pasada de moda  poquitito nomás digo


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (May 13, 2017)

Si les gustan las peliculas de suspenso y espionaje, les sugiero* "La vida de los otros"*
es una película alemana de la posguerra y del rol que cumplía en alemania oriental
la* "Stassi"*, esta con subtítulos en castellano.
Luego de ver esta película, no se pierdan ver en Internet "El museo de la Stassi"
El trailer en este enlace:






Es una película atrapante, tomada de la vida real.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## asherar (May 19, 2017)

THE IDIOCRACY 

TRAD: LA IDIOCRACIA o EL GOBIERNO DE LOS IDIOTAS


ENLACE A LA PELICULA EN CASTELLANO 

http://www.cine-tube.com/la-idiocracia-2006.html


----------



## Kebra (May 24, 2017)

No dejen de ver esta joya. Posiblemente la mejor película de los últimos 5 años.


----------



## dearlana (May 29, 2017)

*Carros de Fuego:*


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=carros+de+fuego


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 3, 2017)

Hola amigos:
Alguien que no recuerdo en este momento, sugirió la película
*FUEGO CONTRA FUEGO.* 
Vaya esta, una forma de agradecerle la vi anoche por FOX y me 
pareció muy buena, trabajan AL PACINO y ROBERT DE NIRO entre
otros. Gracias buena recomendación.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 5, 2017)

Hola amigos.
Hoy después de tantos años volví a ver la película de *suspenso Argentina*
*"El crimen de Oribe"*, filmada en 1950, con Roberto Escalada y Carlos
Thompson, la actuación de un actor Austríaco llamado Roberto Lange es realmente
impactante, lástima que este último, filmó solo 2 películas.
A los que les gusta el suspenso, la recomiendo y no se van a arrepentir.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2017)

Primer y segundo episodios de *El tunel del Tiempo *


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 25, 2017)

Ya pusieron muchas de las peliculas que podría haber recomendado, pero me quedan 3 por recomendar y son 3 peliculas de estudio Ghibli que quizás algunos conozcan este estudio de animación.

*El viaje de Chihiro (Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi)*

*La tumba de las luciernagas (Hotaru no Haka)*

*La princesa Mononoke (Mononoke hime)*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 23, 2017)

Le llamaban Trinidad :...La monda lironda...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2017)

Comedia entretenida


----------



## capitanp (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2017)

*Hijos de un Dios Menor: ¡Que fuerte!:*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 29, 2017)

Ahí, con esa película descubrí esa gran actriz.
No ha habido película que interprete que no me gustara.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 5, 2017)

Los 7 Magníficos:


A la rica torta:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 7, 2018)

*Un tranvía llamado deseo:*


----------



## dearlana (Feb 11, 2018)

*Durmiendo con su enemigo.*


Buenísima. Basada en hechos reales.


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 12, 2018)

Black (Negro), una película cuya protagonista es una mujer que perdió la vista y el oído a muy temprana edad, y un profesor que le enseñó a enfrentarse al mundo.

La película deja un mensaje sobre la perseverancia.

Basada en la autobiografía de Helen Keller


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 12, 2018)

sp_27 dijo:


> Black (Negro), una película cuya protagonista es una mujer que perdió la vista y el oído a muy temprana edad, y un profesor que le enseñó a enfrentarse al mundo.
> 
> La película deja un mensaje sobre la perseverancia.
> 
> Basada en la autobiografía de Helen Keller




Busca entonces...

*Ana, la de los milagros.*


----------



## dearlana (Mar 21, 2018)

La  Momia: Daba unos abrazos de lo más efectivos:







	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 21, 2018

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

El Despertar de la Momia:


----------



## fercon (Mar 21, 2018)

Esta me gusto mucho. El ultimo de los mohicanos.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 21, 2018)

*The World's Fastest Indian (2005)*

*Con Anthony Hopkins, les va a gustar esta historia veridica*​


----------



## antoito (Mar 22, 2018)

La leyenda de la ciudad sin nombre
El mundo de Suzie Wong
My fair lady
Deliverance


----------



## dearlana (May 22, 2018)

Antiguamente ibas al cine y te regalaban unos "programas" sobre las películas que darían próximamente en ese cine. La gente los coleccionaba y se los intercambiaban.


----------



## peperc (Jun 24, 2018)

<INTERESTELAR....

la vieron ? me parecio muy buena, pero me quede pensando.
¿ que les dejo ? que les hizo pensar ??


----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2018)

¿ De que va esa película ?. ¿ Vale la pena verla ?.


----------



## adavidi100 (Ago 10, 2018)

_*Sleepless in Seattle *_ (_*Insomne en Seattle*_ o _*Sintonía de amor*_ en Hispanoamérica,  _*Algo para recordar*_ en España) es una película estadounidense de 1993, dirigida por Nora Ephron y protagonizada por Tom Hanks y Meg Ryan. Forma parte del AFI's 10 Top 10 en la categoría "Comedia romántica".


----------



## dearlana (Sep 23, 2018)

*Encuentros en la Tercera Fase:*


----------



## dearlana (Nov 17, 2018)

*Desafío Total.*


----------



## capitanp (Nov 17, 2018)

A ver que les parece


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2019)

Cortito , 25 minutos


----------



## Alaen (Ene 21, 2019)




----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

Película: " Mejor Imposible ". Con Jack Nicholson.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 12, 2019)

Al final de la Escalera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1436690569805610


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 13, 2019)

No me vuelvo a acercar al agua..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2019)

Lo decís por el monstruo o por la justiciera al - 0:49 ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 13, 2019)

Por la justiciera... el monstruo tie cara peluche


----------



## mikejasonlee (Jun 20, 2019)

this is my favorite movie


----------



## dearlana (Jun 25, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Por la justiciera... el monstruo tie cara peluche


Ja ja ja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2019)

https://es.gizmodo.com/esta-es-la-unica-escena-en-el-cine-que-a-tarantino-le-h-1838175856


----------



## peperc (Sep 20, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1436690569805610



las peliculas orientales tienen ese "no se que " EXASPERANTE:
le cortan esa cosa babosa que tiene a la nena atrapada  Y NO SE MUEVEN  !!!! y claro, de nuevo la engancha.....
se la vuelven a cortar Y NO SE MUEVEN !!!! quedan ahi, gritando, llorando, jugando a las cartas, pero NO SE ALEJAN ..... y claro, de nuevo la agarra a la nena.....
en alguna otr apelicula mas moderna he notado lo mismo.
la verdad, no se como no se auto-extinguen.

ven 1:37 .... va una con el canastito con el bebe ahi, a mirar.. solo le falta tirarlo por el puente....
y si.. ven ??
solo le sfalta llamar a lso parientes de el pueblo de al lado , asi gritan  todos juntos mientras el epscado ese se lso come.

aca completa.. ven que les digo ? :
12:35


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2019)

Me supera


----------



## capitanp (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## peperc (Sep 29, 2019)

peliculas de super heroes DISTINTAS y par ami  MAGNIFICAS.

the boys 





me sorprendi , en youtube se pueden ver si se buscan casi todos los capitulos, es sorprendente como la version " humana" termina siendo .. humana.
yo por lo menos, los relaciono con la gente "poderosa" de este mundo , sean politicos o lo que sea, pero me ha parecido sorprendente esta serie .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2019)

Venom


----------



## capitanp (Nov 11, 2019)

Te ha gustado la pelicula Venom?


----------



## peperc (Nov 11, 2019)

NO .. no me ha gustado esa sensacion......... esa sensacion de poder "destrozar" a ese vecino/a insoportable...
de poder DEVORAR a cada hdp con el que te cruzas...
ese PODER que podes usar libremente y sin remordimientos y no como los tontines super heroes....

y luego NO soñe  con tener a ese parasito, para mi y aun mas poderoso , no disfrute imaginando el poder hacer que se retuerzan todos de este mundo ....

no... NOP .... juro que nop !!!!


----------



## dearlana (Ene 28, 2020)

*Cadena Perpetua* (1994) de Frank Darabont.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 28, 2020)

Aquí vendrían varios refranes..
El que la sigue la consigue.
La paciencia es la madre de la ciencia..
No hay mal que cien años dure..

A la chita callando se consigue meter a todos en el bote pata llegar a la meta que se había propuesto.


----------



## Alaen (Ene 28, 2020)

A mi no gutan dramas😢guta ficcion y todo lo terminado en on


----------



## dearlana (Feb 17, 2020)

Alaen dijo:


> A mi no gutan dramas😢guta ficcion y todo lo terminado en on


Ja ja ja 😄😄😄¡ Sí que gasta papel el tío del gif !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2020)

No me gustó . . .  es otra posibilidad de Superman


----------



## peperc (Mar 8, 2020)

yo me enganche con la de THE BOYS , esta muy buena


----------



## peperc (Mar 20, 2020)

curiosa pelicula.. para pensar, justo ahora.
y encima, si les gusta ciencia ficcion, es buena.


----------



## Sparda236 (Mar 26, 2020)

Ford v Ferrari (la mejor que he visto del 2019, me encantó cómo le hicieron justicia a ese V8 7.0L pushrod que uso el GT40 en la recta contra el 330 P3 de Ferrari, veanla con un buen subwoofer.)


----------



## capitanp (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## dearlana (Abr 26, 2020)

Tema antiguo y tema de actualidad: El maltrato a las mujeres:









						Esta campaña da voz a mujeres víctimas de abusos en antiguas películas mudas - Marketing Directo
					

ANAIS y Cheil Centrade han lanzado una campaña en la que siete películas mudas se convierten en altavoz de siete mujeres víctimas de la violencia doméstica




					www.marketingdirecto.com
				



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## peperc (Abr 27, 2020)

NO ES el maltrato a las mujeres.
eso es por que las mujeres hoy se la quieren aprovechar.
si uno mira la historia vera que en lo que es la evolucion de la humanidad el  ABUSO  de unos a otros existio siempre.
desde hace mas de 2K años, LA ESCLAVITUD, no limitaba a generos.
a la mujer la podian hacer esclava sexual, pero al hombre lo mataban a palos.
y NIÑOS trabajando, hasta hoy dia.
es un viejo cuento.

te dire mas, parece una continuidad, por que veo a muchas mujeres que dicen haber sido abusadas ( en vidas pasadas) , y con eso ..... pretenden hoy dia ser ellas las que abusan .

es LA CONDICION HUMANA, o el comportamiento humano.
dese que cualquier persona lleva una filmadora en el bolsillo , se acabaron lso avistamientos de ovnis, se acabo el monstruo de el lago nessi .
y se acabo la mentira de que tal grupo humano es obra de la pureza de Dios:

ella y el :





( pongan en youtueb "ladyes y lords verguenza de mexico"
es facil, por que la gente de Mexico los escracha mas y les llama ledyes y lords , claro que de manera burlona.

una loca que apuñala en el cuello a un chico :






un tipo que hace lo mismo a una mujer :






no tardo nada en descubrir que es comportamiento humano, no se que es peor: si el cabron que hace eso de bronca, para salirse con la suya , por que "es mia" .
o la que hace esto :





por que puede, por que doña lidia y doña carolina sienten que "tienen derecho" .

en fin, ya a esta altura podemos ver como es el SER HUMANO el que se abusa, ¿ educacion ?? o que ?? obvio que malisima educacion.
sociedad ?? que educa a que alguien tiene derecho a eso ??
enojo por no "salirse con la suya ""?¿?
sea el hombre que quire a esa mujer o sea la mujer que quiere lo que el hombre tiene ( material ) .. no se.
es digno de analisis.
lo que si se puede ver y solo con poner el buscador de youtube en pocos minutos y ... hoy dia, tenes miles, por no decir millones de videos, pero en el pasado, si miras la historia con cuidado , veras que tambien.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
alguna vez alguien que vio una pelicula de la segunda guerra mundial creyo que alguno que estaba en medio de eso queria ?? 
el destino te pone ahi, el tiempo y el lugar..

o esas historias de españoles cabrones, machistas se les dice, que vivian en un pueblo y eran de caracter podrido a mas no poder, de maneras que hoy dia serian 100 % reprochables.
de donde creen que vinieron ?? de una botella ?? 
no , vinieron de generaciones pasadas asi.
y mas atras ?? 
si miran la historia, venimos de epocas de porqueria, de vivir sin cloacas, pisando nuestra caca, de  culturas donde la esclavitud era corriente, o matar a tu vecino por algun tema.
o que te empalasen  o crucifiquen.

hoy incluso, estamos en pañales de ser una sociedad de verdad " humana" 
y las mujeres que mas gritan y mas se arrancan las vestiduras, son las que mas se parecen a lo que critican .
las llamadas femi-nazis.
no hace falta que yo ponga enlaces.
pero si podre un enlace, de una señora que vale ORO, y es interesante conocer su historia, sus estudios y lo que hizo ( ayudar siempre) .
y cuando esta señora critico con verdad a el feminismo actual: la hicieron a un lado .






erin pizzey


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 27, 2020)

Post equivocado???


----------



## peperc (Abr 28, 2020)

*PELICULAS...*

se han preguntado como seran las proximas peliculas ?? luego de el 2020  ?
a lo largo de la historia, todas las peliculas que hace hollywood los EEUU son los heroes.
quienes salvan a el mundo.
ante una invasion de ETs.
o terremotos
meteoritos
epidemias
gotzilla...
alien !!!

siempre ellos son los heroes... .. pero por fin desde que se invento el cine *algo esta atacando a la humanidad y .....*

bueno, solo basta ver las noticias y como ha actuado el gobierno de EEUU ( los super herores) ante esta epidemia / pandemia.
y como ha actuado y como le ha ido a VIETNAM ( por dar un ejemplo) ....
*¿ como sera el futuro de el cine ?? *
seran TAAAAN  CARADURAS ??? 

ante la proxima tragedia , sea :
meteorito
extraterrestrres
pandemia
gotzilla
hella 
el grandote de las gemas del infinito ...
¿ a quien se llamara ?? ..... 
a quien se le pedira ayuda ?? 
¿ quienes seran los heroes en las peliculas ?¿?¿ 

seran TAAANNN  caraduras ??


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 28, 2020)

De acuerdo con la época que vivimos..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 8, 2020)

En su día cuando la pusieron en televisión, cuando empezaban a experimentar una "libertad vieja pero recién adquirida"*, me impactó bastante.
También es verdad que mi hormonada juventud, poco acostumbrada a ese tipo de cine, se revolucionó un poquito. 








*La libertad de una democracia que tardó bastante en frenar la inercia de la censura de los años pasados..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2020)

La película con la taquilla más vergonzosa de la historia: 30 dólares
					

En la víspera de 2007, la web CHUD.com publica una historia. La película Zyzzyx Road había costado 1,2 millones de dólares, pero había recaudado 30 dólares en taquilla. De ser cierto, se trataba de la recaudación más vergonzosa de la historia del celuloide




					es.gizmodo.com


----------



## Monseduarte (Jun 25, 2021)

Esa peli de arriba, ni siquiera pusieron bien el nombre de la actriz en el poster. jajajaja. 

Peliculas que me gustan mucho, pues yo recomendaría de 2 actores

Liam Neeson 
Denzel Washington

Pienso que todas sus películas son increíbles, sobre todo miren la de: tiempo límite (denzel) Venganza (liam) hombre en llamas (denzel), busqueda implacable (liam) y puff, imparable (denzel)

Se van a acordar de mi, busquenla no sé en netflix no estan, recomiendo pelisplus. Aqui:  PELISPLUS

Que la disfruten.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 14, 2021)

peperc dijo:


> *PELICULAS...*
> 
> se han preguntado como seran las proximas peliculas ?? luego de el 2020  ?
> a lo largo de la historia, todas las peliculas que hace hollywood los EEUU son los heroes.
> ...


antigua frase:

Mientras la gente siga consumiendo películas malas, Hollywood las va a seguir produciendo 

Aunque gracias al internet, hay un gran escape, donde se puede buscar cine clásico y hasta cine de otros países que no sea de EEUU.


Si no es nueva, no es buena. 
Frase bastante necia respeto al consumo de películas, aunque varios la aplican como filosofía


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 14, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si no es nueva, no es buena.
> *Frase bastante necia respeto al consumo de películas, a*unque varios la aplican como filosofía


Y sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que las más taquilleras son remix, copia, "basadas en.." de peliculas muy antiguas, que en su día tuvieron muchísima aceptación. Véase el ejemplo de "El cabo del miedo" ya mítica y tantas otras.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 14, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que las más taquilleras son remix, copia, "basadas en.." de peliculas muy antiguas, que en su día tuvieron muchísima aceptación. Véase el ejemplo de "El cabo del miedo" ya mítica y tantas otras.


Exacto, Lla gente en general se resiste a ver  las versiones originales y a menudo hacen remakes para sacar tajada de esa cuestión (hicieron un remake de Ben Hur, que como bien dijeron, se lo podrían haber ahorrado), o lo mismo con películas de otros países de EEUU.

También agregaban las frase XD:
*Si sale un remake de una película, opten por el clásico*

La cosa, el enigma de otro mundo de John Carpenter de 1982, una excepción de un remake que supera (con creces encima a la original), donde se mezcla terror con ciencia ficción y suspenso. Claro, esta no se salvo tampoco, tiene precuela y remake de remake a su vez XD.


La de Carpenter es un remake de película de monstruos de los 50, que carpenter toma la idea de la base polar y la criatura atrapada en el hielo y liberada por accidente, claro, la de los 50 no tiene tensión, si suspenso ni la ambientación de la de Carpenter.



Sobre Cabo de miedo de 1991, el único punto fuerte es la actuación de Deniro, pero adolece de la tensión de la de 1962, donde se mantiene hasta el final, mientras que en el remake queda a mitad de camino. Y copio un comentario de uno que me hizo gracia, de filmaffinity


Super De Niro y el abogado más tonto del mundo

*Robert Mitchum, que en esta hace de poli, debe de haberse sentido celoso mientras la filmaba: a diferencia de su Max Cady del año 62, el de De Niro tiene la ventaja de haber nacido en Krypton, lo que le permite realizar múltiples proezas como recorrer Estados Unidos colgado de la parte exterior del piso de un auto sin un rasguño (¿no cazaron ningún bache en el camino?), enfrentarse a cuarenta pandilleros con palos y cadenas y vencerlos a todos, caminar sobre brazas ardientes, agarrar vela derretida, ser prendido fuego, respirar bajo el agua, contener la explosión de la bomba atómica entre sus manos, y hasta travestirse e imitar a la perfección la voz femenina, una habilidad que en el cine solo tenía Terminator.

Debido a la capacidad de este Max Cady por renacer sucesivamente de la muerte, Jason Voorhees y Michael Myers firmaron un documento de protesta alegando competencia desleal.

A su lado, Juliette "me borré del cine y me hago la rockerita" Lewis, desperdicia su talento componiendo a la adolescente más pelotuda del universo*


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 14, 2021)

Agrego algo más y un detalle respecto al remake de Cabo de miedo y algo de mi parte:

*Sam Bowden es un abogado penalista con veinte años de experiencia, y cuando encuentra los dos cuerpos en su cocina, ¿que cosa mejor se le ocurre hacer? Toma el primer arma homicida, la cuerda del piano, impregnándole sus huellas dactilares, luego se resbala en la sangre de las víctimas y se empapa de la misma, y para coronar esta oda a la estúpidez auto-incriminatoria, preso de la furia empuña el segundo arma homicida, la pistola, también dejándole sus huellas.

El guionista podría haberse jugado con todo, ya que estaba, y hacer que Nolte también se tomara una foto ensangrentado con el arma y por error se la mandara por correo a la policia, que era lo único que faltaba.

Claro, mientras que en el remake tenemos a un MaX Cady que al buscar superar al de 1962 adquiere habilidades sobrehumanas, pues el Sam Bowden del remake aún pese a la muestra de poder del nuevo Max, parece estar bastante idiotizado, y mientras que el de 1962 es plenamente consciente que no se librara así como así de Mitchun, pues el nuevo tras comportase como un perfecto idiota en la escena del crimen (en lugar de no alterar la escena y llamar a la policia), simplemente se le ocurre que así nomás se librara de Super Max XD. *

Y sobre un remake que antes hable en otra parte, como para comparar, Village of The Damned de 1960, una corta película (70 minutos) de serie B y ciencia ficción, que pese a su simplicidad, no esta mal. Aunque su historia puede ser un disparate, pero bueno, es ciencia ficción



Si, la misma que es parodiada en Los Simpsons con otro nombre


en 1995, Carperten dirigio un remake, y esta vez, no logró superar a la original,


Con un variopinto elenco como Superman haciendo de profesor de los chicos


Luke Skywalker como parroco del pueblo


Claro, a veces lo simple resulta mejor que lo complejo.


----------

